# New Swenson sander...please help



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey all, I am fairly new to plowing (this is my second season with a truck) but i have been doing snow removal for ten years (walks and driveways with shovels and blowers). This year we landed a really large account (approximately six-seven acres of parking) so I decided to buy a sander for the truck. After a little research and talking to other guys I went with a Swenson Tailhawk 750. The complex will not allow us to use salt or liquid deicer because it gets tracked in to their offices and ruins their carpets, so I am forced to use straight sand. I loaded it up for the first time yesterday and was sorely disappointed in the performance, I have the vibrator kit and the sanding auger and it basically clogged right off the bat and took about two hours to get it unloaded (between hand unloading, vibrating, banging on the tub)...needless to say I am a little frustrated. The thing was over $2700.00 installed, so I just assumed it would do what it said. The material was clean washed sand and it was damp but by no means wet (the pit we get it from is outdoors so we will never get 100% dry sand). I am just looking for any ideas on what others do, any tips or help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I hate to tell you, but that spreader was the wrong choice. Now I've never seen it in person, but looking it up online it has no conveyor or feed paddle of any type, it simply relys on gravity. Look at something like a western pro flow 2. It has a conveyor that drops material to the spinner. This unit will handle sand, if you want to keep away from a real vbox

http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/pro-flo


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

While I wouldn't have sold you that type for sand Swenson's website does list sand as a material for use in the spreader - http://www.swensonproducts.com/Spreaders/ReceiverMountedTailgateSpreaders.aspx
I would still have tried to sway you to either what merrimacmill listed or the Fisher Speedcater 2 - http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/speed-caster

Take it back to your dealer and ask him to see what he & Swenson think is a solution for your problem.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

For the money...get a Buyers TGS 07, will spread sand,salt what ever pretty much.....and ALOT cheaper than anything else comparable to it


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't use that type of spreader nor do I use sand, So if it were me, i'd get a load of sand and drive to the dealer. Ask for a demo. or at least call them and explain your situation.

Hopefully someone on here has some tips for you. good luck


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I used to own a Meyer Mate tailgate spreader. And while yours looks like a more serious unit than my "mate" was, the design is not all that much different. 

I have run sand through it, and found myself having to resort to spraying the inside with fluid film and then running it with the vibrator on at all times. Even then, the results were mixed at best.. And my tactic of spraying the inside with fluid film is just way beyond not practical..


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Unless it never gets really cold there you will never spread straight sand. You need to have some salt in the mix. 

I would like to know how liquid gets tracked into the office?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

cet;1536315 said:


> Unless it never gets really cold there you will never spread straight sand. You need to have some salt in the mix.
> 
> I would like to know how liquid gets tracked into the office?


I had the same question. Usually it's the other way around and they want NO sand because it costs more to clean up in the spring. I tried stockpiling straight sand for a private road a few years ago. In January I had a 22 CY block.


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

cet;1536315 said:


> Unless it never gets really cold there you will never spread straight sand. You need to have some salt in the mix.
> 
> I would like to know how liquid gets tracked into the office?


I guess it gets tracked in on their shoes, I just know they won't let me use it.


----------



## jbvictory (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! I am headed to the dealer this morning and I will post the response. Looks like I should have done a little more homework, I just assumed a $3000 machine would do what it said.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I find the price to be a little ridiculous for a tailgate spreader. For that price you could get 1.5 yard buyers poly vbox. I would drop the thing off to them and tell you want a refund. The customer is always right and if my customer has a problem I fix it free of charge or give a refund if possible in some cases. Good luck.


----------

